# NYC Group Looking for Players



## Luke Planewalker (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking for a fresh game? My current group has tragically disbanded, and those of us who remain are looking for fresh blood, um…I mean, players.

We use 3.5 rules. You must either be comfortable with a small set of house rules or be willing to DM the game yourself. New players and old alike are welcome; all that we require is a commitment to participation in the game. As the group’s remnants all live in Queens, we will most likely play there. If interested, write to Not_My_Father@yahoo.com.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jun 8, 2007)

Where in Queens are you guys located? What's the age range etc.? The remenants of my old group all live in Queens and still interested in playing. I could get in touch with them.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm living in Valley Stream for 2 months while I intern in the city, and I'm looking for a group to play with while I'm up here.  If you don't mind my temporary status, I'd like to play a game or two and meet some new people. Weekends would be best for me.  I'm a 19 year old guy, been playing for 7 years.  You can contact me at mrormus@gmail.com or on my cell at (813) 361-4550.  (It's a Florida number.)


----------

